# vet near the border



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

I will be traveling from Almeria to the tunnel and I need to find a vet somewere around the spanish/french border, preferably not to far off the motorway, i need my dog to get treated for the ticks etc, so if anyone could point me in the right direction, i would be gratefull, i prefer there, as i do not want to wait in Calais for 24 hours after seeing the vet, Thanks.

The weather here in Almeria is getting warm now, although there was the usual winds up until last week, but hopefully they are gone now


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Vet near border*

If you look up www.pagesjaune.fr and in the box which reads "Quoi" type in veterinaire and in the box which reads "Ou" type in the town that you would like to see it will give you a list of local vets.

It's a long haul from the border and personally, like an increasing number of other members, I use the vet in Forges les Eaux. Stop overnight at the excellent aire there and then drive about 140 miles to Calais. My worry has always been that vets far away from the North have probably not dealt with the completion of the passport before and it there is any error you WILL have problems when you try and book in. If you want more detail of this vet let me know.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Julie great to see you posting.

I too used the vet in Forges les Eaux...........there is a good overnight aire there too, you will need to make appointment see my posts in the pet forum for the number and ask to speak to Patrick, as the receptionist doesn't speak english. He told me to ring 24 hours before. If I can help anymore just shout out Nette.

*Edit to add this place is approx a 2-3 hour drive from Calais and the vet is such a gentleman and speaks perfect english, also parking/walking to him is a few minutes away.........nice little town too.


----------

